# Annecy here we come



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Off to Annecy tomorrow, weather looks good for the time we will be there. Then off to Meiringen for a few days. Should be better than the rubbish weather we had in May. One month away and only managed to put the awning out 3 times.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Just back from Annecy (unfortunately, minus the MH). We saw lots of people wild camping right next to the lake. So jealous!!

Anyway, the weather was fab and the water temp great - had a lovely swim in the lake.

Have a great time :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Careful whilst there, A nutter is on the loose with a shotgun. 8O 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Love Annecy. Good farm aire down the bottom end and lake bourget just over the hill is really nice as well.

Have a good trip


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Careful whilst there, A nutter is on the loose with a shotgun. 8O
> 
> tony


On tonights news.   8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

flyingpig said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Careful whilst there, A nutter is on the loose with a shotgun. 8O
> ...


Sounds like an organised hit to me, pretty nasty stuff.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...British-car-in-French-Alps-near-Grenoble.html


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

simandme said:


> Just back from Annecy (unfortunately, minus the MH). We saw lots of people wild camping right next to the lake. So jealous!!
> 
> Anyway, the weather was fab and the water temp great - had a lovely swim in the lake.
> 
> Have a great time :wink:


Hi simandme, could you let me know where they were wild camping next to the lake as were heading there a week satrurday.

Regards Dave


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

barryd said:


> flyingpig said:
> 
> 
> > GEMMY said:
> ...


I notice that a couple of the linked articles mention incidents of 'gassing' 

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sloany said:


> simandme said:
> 
> 
> > Just back from Annecy (unfortunately, minus the MH). We saw lots of people wild camping right next to the lake. So jealous!!
> ...


On the opposite shore to the town towards the bottom end of the lake where the road (not the main annecy road) runs by the lake they often wild there. Just drive around the lake, you will find them!

Often there are a few unofficial aires down the main road side but they are not great and neither are the two car park Aires near the top end of the lake. The one at the bottom end (which I think is on here) is set back from the road about half a mile and is on a small farm. That one is great. €7.50 plus €2.50 for EHU if you want it from memory but parts of it get a bit boggy.

We stayed a couple of times outside a college on the grass but got moved on by the rozzers last year in the morning.

There are a few wild spots at the top end of Bourget and some good ones in the hills inbetween


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Due to my inept navigation, we ended driving right around the lake, in an anti-clockwise direction to get to Annecy...thus driving along the D909A (off the D1508 towards Abertville), we saw people wild camping around Glieres and also Balmette. There is a campsite at Angon which looked close to the lake.

These sites got the late afternoon sun which was nice. Be wary of leaving it too late to find a spot. We drove around mid-afternoon and the best ones had already been taken. Saw a lot of MH at 6pm trying to find somewhere to stay. We stayed at the Marina Bay hotel (you'll probably see it, as it is on the lake road) - only mentioning this, because we also saw MHs parked outside the hotel for the night. About a 50m walk to the lake and a 20 min walk to Annecy.

Hope you have a great time - such a lovely region of France. 

Btw, on the way we stopped at a lovely lake in the Jura region, Lac de Chalain. Campsite right next to the lake, and no powered boats on the water. Stunning. One day we'll be back!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*lake*

Here is another Favorite lake of mine

LE LAC D'AIGUEBELETTE "ou la douceur de vivre'

(eyg-gur bill ett)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I am so shocked!! Cannot believe that people can think that an entire family is shot to death on a campsite and it is something to make a joke about. 

Can't add more just very shocked. 

Mandy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope that you will enjoy your stay at Annecy BUT beware there will be restrictions around the area following the dreadful incident where three members of one family plus a local cyclist were shot by what sounds to have been automatic weapons.

Such incidents are fortunately extremely rare and as such there will be a massive increase in police presence around the Lake. The perpetrator(s?) are probably well gone BUT the police force will be searching the area for any fuurther evidence of what happened.

Our thoughts must be with the two daughters, the 8 year old who is seriously wounded with head injuries and the traumatised 4 year old who lay beneath her dead mothers legs for more than 8 hours before being discovered.

Please do not try to make a joke out of this incident, it is far from suitable material for levity.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there's a separate thread about the incident, let's keep any related discussion in that thread. And they weren't shot on the campsite, it was in the mountans above the lake.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-130129.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Joke*



mandyandandy said:


> I am so shocked!! Cannot believe that people can think that an entire family is shot to death on a campsite and it is something to make a joke about.
> 
> Can't add more just very shocked.
> 
> Mandy


Hello Mandy,

I have had a quick read through and can't see any "joke". Am I missing something?

Trev.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Perhaps its been removed, but then again this is a thread about Blobsta, and NOT the shooting.

tony


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I notice that a couple of the linked articles mention incidents of 'gassing' 

Chris[/quote]

I thought it might be this post, but looked through a few times thinking where is the joke.

Agree it is no joke for anyone. What a terrible incident.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Can`t find a joke , sad for the family , esp the little girls

Gary


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Careful whilst there, A nutter is on the loose with a shotgun. 8O
> 
> tony


I could understand someone finding your post frivolously disrespectful GAMMY, but hardly a joke.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry Prickly, at the time of that post no-one knew anything, especially when reported it was a shotgun, :roll: 

tony


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Joke*



teemyob said:


> Hello Mandy,
> 
> I have had a quick read through and can't see any "joke". Am I missing something?
> 
> Trev.


Some folk must be easily shocked.or just love to be outraged.... I haven't read one thing in this thread or the whole website, other than sorrow, at the events....


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

we are at le lac bleu campsite for a couple of days then driving down to the verdon gorge.
the weather here is fantastic any else down here at annecy.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi all, we are at Camping Solitare du lac and the unfortunate families caravan is only about 50 meters fom us. The police have been here today and taken down the awning and emptied the fridge with a view, I suppose of removing the van. It is all taped up with the "do not enter" tape. The actual incident happened about 16 km south of here outside a village called Chevaline. It is extremely sad it happened but what were they doing in a remote car park well known for undesirable things that go on there. As I type police have arrived with a tilt and slide to remove the van. The campsite life goes on, and apart from the sadness of it all people are getting on with their holiday. Sad also for Andre the owner.

Bob


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for info and tips. I have re read the thread and can not understand why anyone would get upset by anything that has been posted. Were setting off in the morning and hoping to get to Annecy for Monday, if anyone is already there and thinks that it is to busy with police etc please let me know and i will divert to somewhere else.

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi, Go there, all is back to normal. I think the site closes next weekend.


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Blobsta, we are currently parked up in an Aire a couple of hours away. We will be heading into Annecy in the morning and are really looking forward to our first visit.

Dave


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Blobsta, we are currently parked up in an Aire a couple of hours away. We will be heading into Annecy in the morning and are really looking forward to our first visit.

Dave


----------

